# No Sound in laptop speakers; headphones work [solved]

## AeroIllini

I just got a new Toshiba Tecra A8 laptop, with an Intel 82801G High Definition Sound Card. I have the soundcard support built as a module, and the sound works, but in the headphone jack only. I can't get it to play from the laptop speakers.

Some relevant info:

```
# lspci -v | grep -i -A 6 audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 0001

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

        Memory at ffd3c000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0
```

```
<*> Sound card support

    Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

      <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

      <*>   Sequencer support

               PCI devices  --->

                  <M> Intel HD Audio
```

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_intel          13072  0 

snd_hda_codec         110208  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                62852  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_page_alloc          8200  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

```
# aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC262 Analog [ALC262 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

Sound works just fine when I plug in headphones. How can I get it to play through the speakers?Last edited by AeroIllini on Thu Feb 01, 2007 4:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## smiffy

Have you run alsamixer?  The speakers may be muted or have the volume at 0...

----------

## jballou

I have the same sound card. Check the mute/volume for the Front channel - that's your laptop speakers. If it doesn't show up in alsamixer (or any ALSA-channel detecting mixer liike kmix), let us know.

----------

## AeroIllini

I have checked alsamixer, and nothing is muted. Here's a screenshot of my alsamixer:

http://www.aeroillini.com/screenshot.png

----------

## youshe

Hi, 

I have the same problem on the same hardware.

I've noticed the speakers don't have any volume. Could it be that ?

An other thing I have seen during a dmesg, the sentence : 

"hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC262, trying auto-probe from BIOS..."

Does anyone have a solution to get the speakers work well ?

Thx

Fred

----------

## AeroIllini

Based on a few other posts I saw in the forums, I disabled ALSA in the kernel, and instead opted for the alsa-driver option. I figured maybe the alsa-driver package would have more up-to-date drivers.

I'm getting the same results as before. Sound works great in the headphones, but there is no sound in my speakers. The speakers work fine on the Windows side of the dual-boot, so I know it's not a hardware problem.

However, whenever I run '/etc/init.d/alsasound start', the script loads ALL the sound modules, not just the one for my card (snd-hda-intel). I specified a card in make.conf with ALSA_CARDS='hda-intel' and I added the line 'alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel' to /etc/modules.d/alsa.

Here is the output of the init script:

```
deimos kevin # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 * Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_ad1889 ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_ali5451 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_als300 ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_als4000 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_asihpi ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_asihpi_lib (/lib/modules/2.6.16-suspend2-r8/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi/snd-asihpi-lib.ko): Invalid argument

FATAL: Error inserting snd_asihpi (/lib/modules/2.6.16-suspend2-r8/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi/snd-asihpi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmes  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd_atiixp ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_atiixp_modem ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_au8810 ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_au8820 ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_au8830 ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_azt3328 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_bt87x ...                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_ca0106 ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_cmipci ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_cs4281 ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_cs46xx ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_cs5535audio ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_darla20 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_darla24 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_echo3g ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_emu10k1 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_emu10k1x ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_ens1370 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_ens1371 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_es1938 ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_es1968 ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_fm801 ...                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_gina20 ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_gina24 ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_hda_intel ...                                                [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_hdsp ...                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_hdspm ...                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_ice1712 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_ice1724 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_indigo ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_indigodj ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_indigoio ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_intel8x0 ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_intel8x0m ...                                                [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_korg1212 ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_layla20 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_layla24 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_maestro3 ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_mia ...                                                      [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_mixart ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_mona ...                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_nm256 ...                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_pcxhr ...                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_riptide ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_rme32 ...                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_rme96 ...                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_rme9652 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_sonicvibes ...                                               [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_trident ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_via82xx ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_via82xx_modem ...                                            [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_vx222 ...                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd_ymfpci ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                  [ ok ]
```

What setting am I missing?

----------

## youshe

I think I have a solution. Just have a look here : /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-suspend2/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt

You don't need the alsa-driver package, just a kernel 2.6.18. You have to load the driver snd-hda-intel with the option model="basic".

In fact, It works with the line snd-hda-intel model="basic" in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

Fred

----------

## AeroIllini

Fred,

That did it! Thanks for the suggestion.

I compiled snd-hda-intel as a module, and then set the following line in my /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```
options snd-hda-intel model=basic
```

In alsamixer then, Headphones and Front are two separate volume levels that need unmuting. I have not figured out yet how to automatically mute the front speakers when headphones are plugged in, but that's a minor point.

----------

